# Kollidiert WLAN mit TV Funk Überträgern



## Tim C. (17. März 2005)

Ihr kennt vielleicht diese Sender/Empfänger Kombinationen um Video und Audio Signale per Funk an einen entfernten Fernseher o.ä. zu übertragen. Beispielsweise sowas hier.

Jetzt senden die ja auch auf 2.4 Ghz genau wie WLAN. Kollidiert das? Hat da jemand Erfahrung oder kann evtl. ergründen, warum das nicht kollidiert, oder doch?

Besten Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Sinac (17. März 2005)

Kommt auf den Channel an. Der 2,4GHz Bereich ist ja in 12 Channels aufgeteilt und wenn du das einstellen kannst kann es laufen. Wenns die gleiche Freuquenz ist kolidiert es bzw. stört sich. Meistens bekommt man das aber hin weil man ja grade die Auisweichmöglichkeit auf andere Kanäle hat.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

